# Sad Day



## DWSmith (Apr 11, 2013)

As I was finishing boards today for shipping tomorrow, I found two that had internal cracks which made them absolutely unacceptable for sale. So they were trashed. Also two others had to be altered which brought the days loss to over $1000. The junkers were thrown in the dumpster. The survivors will ship tomorrow.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 11, 2013)

Nooooooo!


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 11, 2013)

that sucks.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 11, 2013)

Dave, why not rip the bad boards down into strips and make magnetic holders out of them?


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 11, 2013)

If the wood is nice enough, which I'm sure it is it could be cut up for ferrules and spacers.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 11, 2013)

That sucks, sorry to hear!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2013)

That would be hard for me to do (such beauties) but when it's your business you just do what you gotta do and keep rolling.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 11, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Dave, why not rip the bad boards down into strips and make magnetic holders out of them?



I honestly hadn't thought about that. May try one just to see if I can do it. Now, where can I get some magnets?


----------



## Igasho (Apr 11, 2013)

the ebay


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 11, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Dave, why not rip the bad boards down into strips and make magnetic holders out of them?



+10 :goodpost:


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

Any possibility you could donate them to a food pantry or soup kitchen? Perhaps a local program that does food prep or training? Goodwill?


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> Any possibility you could donate them to a food pantry or soup kitchen? Perhaps a local program that does food prep or training? Goodwill?



Capital Idea Jim! I'll look into that. The best suggestion I've heard yet!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 11, 2013)

chop them down for a cheese board.?.

or the best EVER travel-board for my lunch box?


----------



## don (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd buy mini boards


----------



## James (Apr 11, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> chop them down for a cheese board.?.
> 
> or the best EVER travel-board for my lunch box?



+1


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh jeez, please don't tell me one of the broken ones was mine.. :surrendar:


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 12, 2013)

+1 on the magnet idea. Often I find there are certain spots on my magnetic holder for certain knives that do not hold well. If you were to offer them in the future, getting ride of that issue would give you one up on the competition in my opinion.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 12, 2013)

Such a shame, i'd hate to think no other options are put ere aside from the dumpster, i was also thinking cheese plate or small cutting boards. Something of value. I know that if the price was right I'd buy a tiny one, better than pitching it. Otherwise it's just landfill and that's not appropriate for your quality work, let alone a wood product in general.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 12, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> I honestly hadn't thought about that. May try one just to see if I can do it. Now, where can I get some magnets?



I read somewhere that it wld be better to use earth magnets. With teh correct size, and Space them correctly, even the 500gram CHinese chefs knife will not drop off. There shld be a balance. Strong enough that say a 300 gram Chef knife would not drop and yet not to difficult to yank it off the board..,,

Btw... if you still have teh " Space Station" KNife block ( many many knives) let me know.

Goog luck.

thanks and rgds

D


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 12, 2013)

I like the suggestions of using the material to make them into different products that would still have value. Or a charitable donation. It would be very sad to totally junk those.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 12, 2013)

I had to toss out 20# of 72hr sous vide short ribs the other day. They were 9hrs from being done but my place had lost power early in the morning so when we came in they were just sitting in a Lukewarm water bath. It seems the land Lord and electricians had scheduled a day when the building's power will be shut to replace the meters. They missed that scheduled day by 2 weeks. And they offered no warning or apology. 
I feel your pain. And I'm now on the lookout for the landlord's truck in our back lot...


----------

